# ACT - LBG Sat. 3rd Nov. morning



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im doing another trip down to LBG Saturday morning, the plan is to launch at Yarralumla bay at 7am and for myself i need to be off the water sometime between 1 and 2pm.
Anyone that would like to come along is most welcome


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

See you there 

But if I dont make it just start without me mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> See you there
> 
> But if I dont make it just start without me mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No worries mate, i get the feeling we wont be seeing you over here untill at least the Cod season opens again. 8)


----------

